# firefox users



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

any computer nerds have any advice. i just got a new computer, i use firefox as my browser, but i cant get the windows media player pluggin to work. it wont load videos that i find on the net that i want to watch. any one have any ideas??


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

what you need now are the plugins which need to be installed separately once you have downloaded firefox
plugins: (these are usually stuff needed like flash java shockwave etc - i recommend you install each of the plugins so that you can utilize the power and basic functionality of firefox) which version of media player did you install? there are 2 versions (9 & 10) try the other one 
https://pfs.mozilla.org/plugins/?application=firefox

extensions: (read the descriptions - you may not want any of these or just a few. in any case, some are very helpful and others are a lil confusing - these are just additional programs for firefox to make it a lil more useful and are not necessary but can improve your surfing habits)
https://addons.mozilla.org/extensions/?application=firefox

a helpful page of FAQs and Troubleshooting
http://kb.mozillazine.org/Main_Page


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

well i guess i was misleading with my post. im not that much of a noob... i started to download and install wmp 10.. and it stopped because i have an updated version (i didnt understand that) the only thing i can figure is since this is a new computer, maybe it came with the next version of windows media player that isnt available for download yet... i tried installing this plugin. nothing. ive ran into other people online that have had this problem, but no one talks about a solution. just wondering if anyone had any ideas. thought there might be a setting i didnt know about. i also run nortons, but i dont think that firewall is responsible. anyone??


----------



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

leveldrummer said:


> well i guess i was misleading with my post. im not that much of a noob... i started to download and install wmp 10.. and it stopped because i have an updated version (i didnt understand that) the only thing i can figure is since this is a new computer, maybe it came with the next version of windows media player that isnt available for download yet... i tried installing this plugin. nothing. ive ran into other people online that have had this problem, but no one talks about a solution. just wondering if anyone had any ideas. thought there might be a setting i didnt know about. i also run nortons, but i dont think that firewall is responsible. anyone??


Go here, and download the k-lite codec pack 2.70 full see if that works.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

doing so now, what is it? lol guess i should ask that first?


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

no help, any one else have any suggestions?


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

hmmm maybe uninstall your windows media and download it from microsoft.com or firefox?


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

micstarz said:


> hmmm maybe uninstall your windows media and download it from microsoft.com or firefox?


i'd say that is your best bet

sry lvl - i wasnt insinuating your computer skillz lacked - i generally just like to cover as much as poss so that those that read the post and arent as savvy get useful info as well 

the only thing i can think of is the ver u have is simply not compatible with the latest FF - do u have winxp?

try http://kb.mozillazine.org/Windows_Media_Player

or the Microsoft Update link to windows media player

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?FamilyID=2ab49f45-0f03-4736-9b11-fe4b5b3cb712&DisplayLang=en


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

yea i have xp home... i wasnt accusing you of insulting my skillz lol, it just wasnt the answer i was looking for. haha i realized that you wrote that response for someone that had to go nice and slow with a computer (which i do, but i do know a little) ...like that button on the front makes the pretty come from the box.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

When all else fails, do what they did in office space, drag that SOB out into open land and beat the crap out of it LOL


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

thank god i figured it out before mp posted that. i got it worked out though, i had to down load the pluggin for netscape for somereason. i guess its different.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

glad you got it worked out!


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

yea me too, and thanks for everyones help


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

woot cool


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

leveldrummer said:


> yea i have xp home... i wasnt accusing you of insulting my skillz lol, it just wasnt the answer i was looking for. haha i realized that you wrote that response for someone that had to go nice and slow with a computer (which i do, but i do know a little) ...like that button on the front makes the pretty come from the box.


:lol: just read this hehe


----------

